# Companies losing contractors



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

So we get a call the other day from a former client saying that they need a few inspections and grass cuts done.
I told them that we dropped our insurance and closed.
The idiot actually says "well could you activate your insurance and take care of these 4 cuts and 5 inspections, then if you want you can cancel the policy again".
Sure I will pay the $500.00 deposit for the insurance so that I can do $250.00 in work for you. Do they not understand that contractors are disgusted with most of them.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

No, they don't, Unfortunately, nor they care


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You were speaking to someone who has never actually owned or run a business.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> You were speaking to someone who has never actually owned or run a business.


I am still trying to figure out if they play dumb or just dumb or don't care. In general.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

You have to understand that to these guys, contractors are just tools. Your company is just a means to an end, nothing more. Some will play up the "I like you and want to help your company" rhetoric but the reality is they know what allowables are available but typically have no idea how to do the work or if it even needs doing. PP is a pretty bizarre industry.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You were speaking to someone who has never actually owned or run a business.


Lets not forget most never lifted a hammer before either.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to the State of Property Preservation.
State Flag-Blue Tarp



State Bird-Attic Pigeon
State Tree-The Grey OSB
State Flower-Golden Rod
State Mammal-Feral Cat


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Welcome to the State of Property Preservation.
> State Flag-Blue Tarp
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Welcome to the State of Property Preservation.
> State Flag-Blue Tarp
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Welcome to the State of Property Preservation.
> State Flag-Blue Tarp
> 
> 
> ...


 That is classic!!


----------

